# 30 days of night movie



## loki (Jul 26, 2007)

This movie is based on a premise that a small town in Alaska has 30 days without sun each year. Vampires descend on the townsfolk during this period.

As a horror movie I would rate this movie 6/10. This movie missed a key essential element which is crucial to the success of such a movie - suspense. If it is attempting to be a horror movie then the movie should have taken place over the course of one night and the audience should have felt the same fear and sense of desperation that the victims in the movie felt. Unfortunately, this was not the case. One of the highlights of the movie was the acting of Danny Huston who plays the lead vampire, Marlow. Huston gave an excellent and very convincing performance as a haunted creature of the night. 

Anyone else seen this movie yet? What do you think?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm not a horror movie fan generally. This movie doesn't particularly appeal to me either, though I kind of think a werewolf movie where the werewolf is an astronaut on the moon has potential.

That said, I get a kick out of zombie movies. If you like the genre, there's finally a good tabletop zombie game called Last Night on Earth. Take a look, it's getting good reviews and I've enjoyed the games I've played of it.

Phil


----------



## loki (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check out your recommendation when I get a chance.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Ben Foster (the stranger) did a great job. He was a standout in 3:10 to Yuma-not my usual movie fare, but worth seeing for his performance.
I liked the period costumes and "other" language of the vampires too. The costumes sort of got lost in the drab filming quality. The only bright thing I noticed was the teeth of the normal people-real white and shiny! They almost glowed! Once you 'turn' your lifetime of good dentistry is down the tubes! Oh, the good ole days when you got those cool fangs for your pains.


----------



## loki (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe the vampires have such dirty looking teeth as it's harder to get out blood stains than coffee stains. 

Yes, I agree the actor who played the stranger was very good. For some reason it seems like the bad guys were much better actors than any of the good guys.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Maybe they were working to advance to fangs! Sort of a fang on a stick thing . . . or maybe not. Maybe they actually were just better actors.


----------



## loki (Jul 26, 2007)

Myabe the movie makers didn't have enough of a budget to have a longer fangs.


----------



## nugget (Oct 26, 2007)

oh man, I've wanted to see this movie so bad! I heard it was good, and was planning on seeing it on halloween, but I'll be in canada and don't know if it's even playing there . Oh well!


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Loki,

I haven't seen the film but it sounds like it has the same pacing problems that the comic its based on did. Great opening, a real sense of dread is built up, and then...you've got the next 2/3 of the story. I was kind of hoping that the film might "fix" some of that.

--Al


----------



## loki (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't worry, I saw it in Canada on opening day. You can still see it on Halloween. I wanted to see it in time for Halloween as well, though not on the day itself.


----------

